# Smoothing out skip troweled wall texture



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

This all depends on the texture that was applied. A low profile skip trowel can be smoothed-out thru skim coating. We have done it multiple times in rooms, stair wells, on ceilings, and in basements.
A hi-profile texture, obviously is much more difficult, since the "peaks" of the texture are much more pronounced. 

Will it come out perfect, to the point that you could shine a bright light up against it and not see anything? NO

As far as painted texture walls are concerned; it doesn't matter if the textured walls have been painted. The only thing that affects the skim coat from that stand point, is that it will take much longer for the coats to dry.

The only way to find out how this will look (your skills), is to try tackling a small area.

You have to apply a "scratch coat" of compound. This coat is thicker than the others that you will be applying. It fills-in the irregularities of the texture.
When that coat dries, you need to scrape/sand any ridges left. Then apply another coat, but this time thinner.
When that dries, also scrape and sand it down smooth.
Apply a third thin coat, allow to dry, and then give the areas a FULL sanding.
Last: Go back with a bright halogen light and "touch-up" any irregularities.

Good Luck


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Apply a third thin coat, allow to dry, and then give the areas a FULL sanding.
> 
> Last: Go back with a bright halogen light and "touch-up" any irregularities.
> 
> Good Luck


As always good advice from AWBC. 

At this point, I usually apply a coat of primer. My friend, who has been a drywall/painting contractor for over 30 years, recommended this method to me. It will help bring out the imperfections when you use the bright halogen light. Then, touchup anything that you don't like and finish it off before painting.

I don't do this everyday like a pro. So, I have to do what makes it easy for me.


----------

